# Motorhome xmas presents!



## Admin (Oct 22, 2011)

I was thinking today of motorhome related xmas presents.

What do you buy a motorhome owner as a cool xmas gift, I guess some kind of motorhome gadget!

What do you think?


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Oct 22, 2011)

Phil said:


> I was thinking today of motorhome related xmas presents.
> 
> What do you buy a motorhome owner as a cool xmas gift, I guess some kind of motorhome gadget!
> 
> What do you think?



DIESEL!! (unless it runs on petrol!!)
KP x x


----------



## Teffy (Oct 23, 2011)

Come on people! Where are the ideas?  It's my husbands birthday next month and he seems to have gone off going out in the van.  If he had a new toy to play with it might get him shifted.  Something food-related perhaps?  He loves his food.  And music.


----------



## MartianTom (Oct 23, 2011)

I just got this, which I'm chuffed with.

A stocking-filler maybe?





Some fun bits on here...

http://shop.cafepress.co.uk/motorhome?page=4


----------



## David & Ann (Oct 23, 2011)

I know what I am going to ask my Mrs for Christmas. A new MH. And I know what she is going to say. "Drop dead" Well; you can't say I did not try.☺☺☺
But she did give me 3 presents during the course of 2011. In Spain, a MH, 6" long, 3 1/2" high and 2 1/4" wide. Roll the MH with my hands and let go, it scoots off until the spring unwinds. In India, a Tuk-Tuk (motorised cycle rickshaw) and in Germany, a Police van, same size as the MH but with Polizei plastered all over it. She thinks she has a great sense of humour. Little does she know I have left her out of my Will. ☺☺☺ Now that would be funny.


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Oct 23, 2011)

MartianTom said:


> Some fun bits on here...
> 
> Motorhome Gifts | Motorhome Merchandise | Personalised Gifts - CafePress UK



Yes, I see what you mean.......!!




Wonder who Phil might like to give THESE to??!


----------



## Admin (Oct 24, 2011)

kernowprickles said:


> Yes, I see what you mean.......!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My wife?


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Oct 24, 2011)

How about one of these??

My motorhome is a gift | Caravan Gifts

Or these??

Work is for people that don't have a Motorhome | Caravan Gifts


----------



## cooljules (Oct 24, 2011)

nothing.............i dont do xmas!!      not religious and its comercialised anyway.   told my kids from day 1 no such thing as father xmas etc etc


----------



## Viktor (Oct 24, 2011)

What about these:

1.  Tyre Chains (without the chains) - www.tyre-grip.net 

2. Auto Tyre pressure monitor - www.tyrepal.co.uk 

I have both and recommend both.


----------



## Pollik (Oct 25, 2011)

Whoa, the tyrepal is expensive!

The spray might useful as a get you home....how many applications does a can last?



Polly


----------



## MartianTom (Oct 25, 2011)

cooljules said:


> nothing.............i dont do xmas!!      not religious and its comercialised anyway.   told my kids from day 1 no such thing as father xmas etc etc



I'm a humanist, and usually celebrate Yule.  I just have a nice quiet day at my mother's, with a special meal.  We give small gifts - but that's all.  I agree about the commercial bonanza.  It's become so commodified that, for many, it's more 'what will I get?' than 'what's this about?'  It doesn't have to be like that, though.  We can always opt out.  As for Father Christmas?  Well... not an easy one.  For me, as a child, it was part of the magic of Christmas - and it didn't leave me too traumatised when I found out the truth.  Let's see, last year I think it was!:dance:


----------



## Viktor (Oct 25, 2011)

> The spray might useful as a get you home....how many applications does a can last?



Good question I've done about 4 over last winter (all 4 tyres) and still have about half left - just can't tell for sure.
Each application lasts for about 40 miles, less if there's a lot of tarmac gaps on the road.  2 of the above applications
were rescues of vehicles with ordinary road tyres fitted.

As I have mud/snow tyres on (dual terrain or winter tyres) all year round, I only used the applications for the heavest
snow.


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Oct 25, 2011)

How about this ?

Fiamma Camperino, Toy Campervan, Toy Motorhome, Pull Back Toy, UK

Can always give it to the kids

Peter


----------



## Firefox (Oct 26, 2011)

cooljules said:


> nothing.............i dont do xmas!!      not religious and its comercialised anyway.   told my kids from day 1 no such thing as father xmas etc etc



You don't need to be religious to celebrate the end of year festival, it's just an excuse for a party.

In any case best evidence suggests Jesus was not born in December, but March and some argue September. They only hijacked the end of year pagan sun worshipping festival in Roman times. That's religion for you! 


I like the model camper... the best bit is you can rearrange the inside to make your ideal layout, that's cool.  Could have hours of fun with that!


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 27, 2011)

Playmobil - 3647 Family Camper: Amazon.co.uk: Toys & Games

now this is a camper... Just what you need for the 12 days of Saturnalia.


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Oct 28, 2011)

THIS is even better, got a boat and a motorbike, and cheap - at the moment!!

Vintage Fisher Price Play Family Camper Van No 994, Little People, motorbike | eBay  :fun:


----------



## David & Ann (Oct 28, 2011)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> How about this ?
> 
> Fiamma Camperino, Toy Campervan, Toy Motorhome, Pull Back Toy, UK
> 
> ...




My favourite toy. Sits on the window ledge of my PC room. A gift from my Mrs in Spain.


----------



## David & Ann (Oct 28, 2011)

I asked the Mrs for a car to tow behind the camper, so that we could use it as a run around. She said, SURE. here are 2 pictures of the so called car on its own and one picture of it being towed. A poor bit of trick photography was needed.











☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Oct 28, 2011)

I hate to think what HER Christmas present is going to be!!!  :lol-049:


----------



## David & Ann (Oct 29, 2011)

kernowprickles said:


> I hate to think what HER Christmas present is going to be!!!  :lol-049:



A Cornish pasty with the hottest chilli sauce from that shop Rowes bakery in Cambourne☺☺☺☺


----------



## Leltel (Oct 29, 2011)

I want the knickers


----------



## David & Ann (Oct 29, 2011)

Leltel said:


> I want the knickers



Give me your address and I will post them to you. Let me know, colour, shape and pattern and dont forget to enclose the return postage.☺☺☺☺☺


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Oct 29, 2011)

David & Ann said:


> Give me your address and I will post them to you. Let me know, colour, shape and pattern and dont forget to enclose the return postage.☺☺☺☺☺



Think I'd rather risk the PASTY!!

KP x


----------



## David & Ann (Oct 29, 2011)

kernowprickles said:


> Think I'd rather risk the PASTY!!
> 
> KP x



You are a true blooded Cornish person. ☺☺☺ With the chilli sauce. A BRAVE true blooded Cornish person☺☺☺


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Oct 29, 2011)

David & Ann said:


> You are a true blooded Cornish person. ☺☺☺ With the chilli sauce. A BRAVE true blooded Cornish person☺☺☺



LOL!! I don't think so, born in Northampton!! Just couldn't face the thought of strange knickers heading my way!! :scared:

KP x


----------



## David & Ann (Oct 29, 2011)

kernowprickles said:


> LOL!! I don't think so, born in Northampton!! Just couldn't face the thought of strange knickers heading my way!! :scared:
> 
> KP x




God damn foreigners coming to the South West. That's what the folks down here told me when I first arrived in Cornwall. Glad to say, I am now excepted as a German/Cornish man, only because I am married to a thouroughbred Cornish Lady.☺☺☺


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Oct 29, 2011)

David & Ann said:


> God damn foreigners coming to the South West. That's what the folks down here told me when I first arrived in Cornwall. Glad to say, I am now excepted as a German/Cornish man, only because I am married to a thouroughbred Cornish Lady.☺☺☺



LOL!! I guess you have been "naturalised" now, do hope you enjoyed the process!!  I also went down that route, except that my Cornish-bred Cornishman got born the wrong side of the Tamar!!  I think he is forgiven because it was due to the war effort.  Strangely, my grandmother was German, part of a large family, so I might even be related to you!!

I've totally forgotten what this thread was about.....oh yes, Christmas MH prezzies!!  Umm, trip to a German Christmas Market in the MH??  :drive:

KP x x


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Oct 30, 2011)

Amazing how these threads can go round in circles, just shows what nice people are on WildCamping and don't back bite like on some other forum

Peter


----------



## Bigpeetee (Oct 31, 2011)

WiFi & 3G ideas:

http://www.tabberer.info/mh%20products.htm


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'd love one of THESE, - maybe the shark one would be good as a guard dog replacement??

Air Swimmers - Awesome RC Flying Shark and Clownfish! - YouTube


----------

